# Weird howling



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pudding does this really weird thing when I come home... He's always excited to see me but I tell him to sit before I pet him.... And he sits down and then does a little howl... it's a weird noise and he never makes otherwise... what does it mean?? lol... it's funny though cuz it's like that he's annoyed with me that I have to make him sit or something... He's been doing this for a few months now... everyday when I come home and tell him to sit!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris will howl sometimes, especially if we aren't paying any attention to her. Sometimes she sounds like a cat.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it's funny all the different sounds our malts make. My son visited today and he mentioned that Riley coo'ed at him like a dove. My daughter was home for lunch and when she came in she said he purred like a kitty. I know when he is trying to beg for a treat without being obvious he'll do a gargling sound at me, sort of like he wants to get my attention but doesn't want to bark in case I tell him to shh. I thought of making a list of all the different noises he makes but thought that'd be a tad obsessive, and you all know we can't be obsessed with our fur babies


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know about howling but Zoe make's all kinds of different noises to get things she wants or just to get my attention. She will often "fake" sneeze to get attention when she thinks someone might sneak her something from the dinner table or if she wants a treat. She knows barking to ask for something will get her a quick "No" from mommy so she has cleverly developed other ways to get her point across. She's a genious I know!







Maybe this Pudding's way of telling you how happy he his to see you in his own unique language.


----------



## tygerhart (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm a newbie both to here and with Maltese. I have just been adopted by a 4 year-old unneutered male whose owner got pregnant and felt she couldn't "handle" both baby and dog. My roommate's mom picked him up from the vet's and forgot his name and everything. I feel sorry for him so I'm his new momma. I'm a cat person but love all animals and Sparky (my name for him) is so cute. He's lived with 3 cats so that's no problem.

I've read about "reverse sneezing" a physical problem with some Maltese. There is a surgery for it. Just google it and you'll learn about it. It could be the strange noise your Maltese is making or maybe not. Sparky groans and growls and makes a weird honking howl for attention at times, as if I don't already slather him with TLC. 

Jackie


----------



## redhead (Apr 12, 2007)

I am new here, but have had my maltese, "Dexter" for 8 years. He is my first maltese, and I couldn't be happier with a pet. As soon as I joined here, the first thing I wanted to look up was to see if the little noise he makes is a maltese thing, or just a "Dexter" thing. The best way I can describe it is it sounds a like a cross between a pigeon "cooing" and a howl. It can emerge from the middle of a yawn, but is usually done when he wants attention. The first time he did it, we all laughed, it was so cute! Just curious if it is a trait of theirs.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I know the sound you mean! It's the cutest little noise, Alvar does the same thing when I get home! Usually while I'm trying to pull his leash out to take him out he'll sit down and make the little "howl" noise as if to say "yay" or "hurry up." I think it's so cute


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey angela,

if pudding is anything like chelsey... that is the hungry noise.. give me a snack.
Chelesy does that too.. it not a real howl but some srange sound.. and when she does that I figured out she wants more food. Once she gets a treat it goes away.

bye the way chelsey can eat.. I have to feed her seporate from chester or she will eat his food too.


----------



## redhead (Apr 12, 2007)

^Thank you for that! So it sounds like it is probably a trait that most of them have!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Puttie makes the very same noise when she is happy. We ask her "Are you happy" and if she is she will make that noise. She greets me with the very same noise as well. I adore it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie does this too--it sounds like a cross between a yawn, a howl and a meow. My kids say that he is meowing...it's cute, isn't it??


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

Every morning when we wake up Petal will streach and then reach up for me and do her little meow thing. Shes saying good morning. Then she has to have her kiss.
In the evening she will set in the window and wait for "Daddy" to come home. When she sees him pull up she starts howling. When he gets in (every night) he tries to pick her up but she teases him by playing her little chase game. He has to catch her, then he gets his kiss. Its thier little game.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy does it too, sometimes. I equate it to a yodle. My little yorkie, Trinket, (who lives more with my older daughter than us) loves to do the yodle. She will even do it with food in her mouth to let us know she is chowing down. LOL!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ozzy, our almost 2 year old, howls like CRAZY when Chase or Jack start barking in the yard at passers by. We are certain the neighbors think we own some kind of toy albino wolf or whatever. It is quite entertaining but we do squelch it as soon as possible. He is a character and is always surprising us with his new antics.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy does that too, he does it when he is happy







I love all the cute sounds that Indy makes







Everyone that meets him thinks his sounds are adorable, the staff at our Vets just loves it when Indy is waiting in the room before his appt. They get such a kick out of all his noises and so do the people on the other side with cats, because some of his sounds are like a cats


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep Summer does this too! If we're sitting out on the patio and she's in the chair with me ( summer doesn't jump down or up on anything ) and I get up and go into the kitchen ( you can see in the kitchen just fine) She will start this whining Very loadly too crying crying until my husband put her down ,picks her up or I come back out 
Lately she she does this crying whining howling what ever you want to call it nosie to get attention.

and this all started about a month ago .and she's 3yrs. go figure 
she barks when someone comes to the door know ( never was a barker) ,know you would think she's going to eat you up 
Hubby says she's protecting us


----------

